# Styx song about LOTR?



## Telpeamarthiel

In looking through some 80's music, I found a song on the Styx album "Pieces of Eight" called "Lords of the Ring". I looked up the lyrics on the web and it seems to be referring to the story we know and love so well. Does anyone know if this song is really about LOTR? (Is anyone here old enough to know who Styx is?)


----------



## Aglarthalion

Hmm... I just checked the lyrics to the song, and while I can see how it might be seen to be written in reference to LotR, personally I don't think it has anything to do with the novel (but that's just my opinion).


----------



## Rhiannon

I know who Styx is! I'm not familiar with that song, though (all I have is the Greatest Hits album from '95).


----------



## Rangerdave

Everybody knows that Mr Roboto is a Hobbit!
   



RD


----------



## FoolOfATook

> Everybody knows that Mr Roboto is a Hobbit!



So _that's_ why we're supposed to thank him...


----------



## carnëyávië

Ummm...I have absolutely no idea who Styx is.... I wouldn't know....sorry...


----------



## Rhiannon

Have you ever heard the song 'Come Sail Away'? (voted by Dave Barry to be one of the fifty most annoying songs ever) That was Styx (and I like the song, too- it makes me smile)


----------



## Confusticated

One of 50 most annoying? What BS.


----------



## Firawyn

From what I understand, it was based on Tolkien's world. For copyright purposes the pluralization was switched "Lords of the Ring", versus "Lord of the Rings". I can't recall where I heard that, but I to recall a discussion on the subject...sometime...:*confused:


----------

